# Advice on a new reel for big grouper/AJ's...



## STRAIGHTARROW (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm looking for a new rod/reel combo to pull up some of the big fish that spanked me on the last trip using 50# class tackle...also something that will enable my wife and grandkids to have a better chance at keeping some of the larger AJ's out of the wrecks.

Currently considering the Shimano TLD 5O series of two speed reels with 80lb braid on a 80lb class rod. I have not used a two speed reel before...my understanding is that the lower gear ratio will be an advantage in getting big critters off the wreck quicker to where a little fighting space exist's.

Any advice to offer? Experience with 2 speed reels to pass on? Line recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## d-a (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm not a fan of two speeds for grouper fishing. You will loose fish trying to engage low gear. Also trying to gain line is quicker with the high gear in a two speed reel.  The TLD 50 does have some advantages that are helpful though. Larger diameter spool and larger gears. 

In my opinion the fight is won in the first ten cranks of the reel. I've seen too many get lost due to trying to put reel in low gear and even rod belts. If you don't get the fish headed your way quickly it will go there way and that's never a good outcome. 

d-a


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm not totally convinced a lever drag reel has any significant advantage over a star drag for bottom fishing.

Maybe a Penn Senator 6/0 would work just as well...set it and forget it.

Thoughts on that d-a?


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't know that I'd use the braid either unless it stretched a little more like mono. You want some stretch on the initial run. I tried it and never liked it but that was years ago.  I like a Penn 330-340 with a short, heavy broomstick rod. Star, Penn, Ugly stick, carrot, etc not too picky on rods as long as it's stiff and can take some abuse. Bump to 80lb mono and use a fluro leader IMO. 

I nearly let a 18lb gag put a whooping on me last time I went and he had the fibers in the rod popping- I also needed a little help to hold him out of the rocks.. so I'd lean more towards another set of hands on the rod quickly to help the kids and women out rather than gear.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Apr 8, 2015)

grouper throat said:


> I don't know that I'd use the braid either unless it stretched a little more like mono. You want some stretch on the initial run. I tried it and never liked it but that was years ago.  I like a Penn 330-340 with a short, heavy broomstick rod. Star, Penn, Ugly stick, carrot, etc not too picky on rods as long as it's stiff and can take some abuse. Bump to 80lb mono and use a fluro leader IMO.
> 
> I nearly let a 18lb gag put a whooping on me last time I went and he had the fibers in the rod popping- I also needed a little help to hold him out of the rocks.. so I'd lean more towards another set of hands on the rod quickly to help the kids and women out rather than gear.



I like the braid on my drop down rigs, much better sensitivity and the no stretch helps limit the travel distance of the fish. Cannot and will not convert to braid on my inshore rigs where frequent casting is involved...just too many bad experiences with wind knots, nasty tangles, terminal knots slipping (yeah, my fault I know).

I usually just tell the kids to drop the rod to the gunnel and "reel, reel, reel!" helping out as needed..but sometimes that handle is just darn hard to turn on a high speed reel, even for a strong man!


----------



## d-a (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't care for lever drags either. Towards the end of the day you will get tired and complacent and not set the lever to strike. That's when you will need it the most. My preference is anything I'm targeting under 100lbs I use a single speed star drag. Hasn't failed me yet.






d-a


----------



## CaptainCraig (Apr 10, 2015)

A 9/0 penn senator with a Long heavy fiberglass Rod.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 21, 2015)

I am surprised at some of the suggestions.  Broom stick rods are what kick your rear more so than the fish.  A nice, light, strong, parabolic rod makes fighting AJs so much more easier.  There are numerous light, STRONG, parabolic rods out there that are made for AJ.  I have seen Doug (d-a) catch decent AJ from 450ft depths on tackle that is not much bigger than what most people use for large mouth bass, but is made to target fish such as AJs.  I fish for AJ a good bit, I tend to use spinning gear for them and have caught plenty big ones. A Shimano Trinidad 40N paired on a good strong LIGHT parabolic rod will handle any AJ that swims in the ocean.  I personally would up grade the handle with a longer arm to get more torque during the battle.  I use the JDM models of that reel which already has that upgrade, they are called Ocea Jiggers.  

I never understood the desire for broom stick rods and huge star drag reels for AJs, that just makes fighting them too much work.  And yes, I have caught AJ approaching the 100lb mark on tackle as I am describing, this type of tackle actually makes the fight much easier on the fisherman.  Look at tackle that is geared towards jigging, you can fish bait with it and it is much more user friendly. Look at the picture d-a posted, that outfit weighs less than just a broom stick rod, let alone the type of outfits some on here are describing. Doug, if you have some of the pics of the AJ Jason caught in the tournament and the fight you should post those.

As for the shimano you are talking about, lever drags are generally made for trolling, and do not produce the effective drag you are going to want if "keeping them out of the wrecks" is what you want to do.  The TLD 50 claims a max drag of 42 lbs, but as with most reels, the stated max drag is not realistic.  That amount of drag will torque the reel frame which can lead to failure, that is why they don't make that model any bigger.  My personal go to spinning reel for AJs is the Daiwa Saltiga Expedition 6500, it will produce a drag in excess of 60 lbs that actually will work without sticking, however, that is neither here nor there, I am a big man and I would not be able to fight a fish on that drag for longer than a couple of minutes without a proper harness, I normally fight them on around 20 to 25 lbs of drag and that will still wear you out.  I actually can not remember losing an AJ in a wreck.....but then again I am jigging and normally hook them in the water column above the wreck.  Some of my friends that fish the east coast of FLA loose them in wrecks though.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 21, 2015)

d-a said:


> I don't care for lever drags either. Towards the end of the day you will get tired and complacent and not set the lever to strike. That's when you will need it the most. My preference is anything I'm targeting under 100lbs I use a single speed star drag. Hasn't failed me yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that why you sold me those SOMs?  Man I love those reels, great finesse fishing reel.


----------



## d-a (Apr 22, 2015)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Is that why you sold me those SOMs?  Man I love those reels, great finesse fishing reel.




No I sold those out of necessity and didn't want to sell them. 

d-a


----------



## tbrown913 (May 3, 2015)

i have landed numerous ones with a calcutta.  just gotta fight the fish, not the gear.  keep steady pressure on them, bow to them when needed, and turn their head.  my largest was about 4 and a half feet long, no idea on weight since we dont have a scale.


----------

